# Which year and model bike do I have?



## Erik72 (7 mo ago)

I think 1988-1992 based on badge? Serial number on bottom doesn’t seem to match what I see online: T1H89874. Would love to know exactly what I’m riding. Any help appreciated.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

WW II, and old school, you don't shift! These guys will eat this up!


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet ride! Milspec Battle Bike. A tank, in a good way!

I love the battleship style welds.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

From Vintage Trek Bicycle Frame Serial Numbers, bike (vintage-trek.com) 

An 8 or 9 character alphanumeric code was used for mid- and low-level frames subcontracted in Taiwan. Most of these bikes were labeled "Made in Taiwan" (although the sticker often is easily removed). This form of serial number appears to have been used during the period 1987 to 93. The number leads with a T (for Trek?) then a numeral, one letter or two, then five (sometimes 4) numerals. Sean Hickey suggested the first numeral is the year of manufacture, and the letter is the month of the year (A - L). This is confirmed by serial numbers that were submitted by other Trek owners. If there are two letters after the year numeral, the first is the month. The second runs from A through at least Y. It might be a way of extending the 5 digit number series by a factor of 26.
A later 8 and then 9 character alphanumeric SN scheme, used beginning in about 1989, also begins with a T (for Trek?). These later T numbers were used on lower level subcontracted frames but do not follow the 2nd and 3rd or 3rd and 4th character date meanings above.
So....based on your number, it looks like this is a Taiwanese-sourced frame built in August of 1991. If any of the parts are original to the bike and Shimano, you can cross-check with the date stamp that Shimano puts on its stuff. There are plenty of websites that tell you how to decipher. 

As for a model, I dunno. It sort of looks like one of their "Multi-Track" offerings that has had a really nice conversion done to it. Really neat bike. I used to ride a Trek 800 mountain bike that I converted to a single speed and fitted with drop bars - it was a really good bike for despite its humble roots. 

Here is a link to the '91 Trek catalog.

The FULL Trek 1991 catalogue | Retrobike


----------



## Erik72 (7 mo ago)

Gregory Taylor said:


> From Vintage Trek Bicycle Frame Serial Numbers, bike (vintage-trek.com)
> 
> An 8 or 9 character alphanumeric code was used for mid- and low-level frames subcontracted in Taiwan. Most of these bikes were labeled "Made in Taiwan" (although the sticker often is easily removed). This form of serial number appears to have been used during the period 1987 to 93. The number leads with a T (for Trek?) then a numeral, one letter or two, then five (sometimes 4) numerals. Sean Hickey suggested the first numeral is the year of manufacture, and the letter is the month of the year (A - L). This is confirmed by serial numbers that were submitted by other Trek owners. If there are two letters after the year numeral, the first is the month. The second runs from A through at least Y. It might be a way of extending the 5 digit number series by a factor of 26.
> A later 8 and then 9 character alphanumeric SN scheme, used beginning in about 1989, also begins with a T (for Trek?). These later T numbers were used on lower level subcontracted frames but do not follow the 2nd and 3rd or 3rd and 4th character date meanings above.
> ...


Thank you very much for this detailed response! Much appreciated.


----------



## Erik72 (7 mo ago)

Erik72 said:


> Thank you very much for this detailed response! Much appreciated.


----------



## Erik72 (7 mo ago)

Erik72 said:


> Thank you very much for this detailed response! Much appreciated. WW2 Army vibes welcomed! I commissioned a student of mine to build this thing for me. Gonna ride her from Oregon to home in Ventura, CA! Came out great!


----------



## dihummer (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like a Trek 800. Compare it to this one:









1991 Red Trek 800 Antelope Sport Trail Bicycle SOLD


DESCRIPTION 1991 Trek 800 Antelope chromoly sport trail bike with upgraded GripShift Shifters (21 spee...




bikewhistle.blogspot.com


----------

